# WARNING Trigano Tribute Dangerous TV mount



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

I am not scare mongering, this is serious, just hours earlier our 6 week old granddaughter was fastened on this seat. :evil: 

Over the months the construction faults on the Tribute have been a bit of a joke but this is down right neglect. The 6 screws used to fasten the TV mount to the Van are less than 1/2 inch long and screwed into chip board. Eventhough the panel has been reinforced to take screws twice the length the fitter has made the decision to use the normal short ones.

As can been seen by the photo this could have been very serious indeed if our baby granddaughter had still been on that seat. 

Yes we were going down a particularly bumpy road, yes we have done quite a few miles in the van this year and yes we have fitted a TV with built in DVD player but I did not find any restrictions in the manual and the dealers recommended it.

I had noticed that the Tributes are now coming with a substantially stronger fixed TV mount and I now can see why.

I have refitted using 3 cm screws and drilled fully through the 2 top ones and put in nuts and bolts. I would recommend that you at least take out one of the screws and check the length and replace with longer ones.


----------



## fac (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: WARNING DANGEROUS TRIGANO TRIBUTE TV MOUNT*



Tribute_650 said:


> I am not scare mongering, this is serious, just hours earlier our 6 week old granddaughter was fastened on this seat. :evil:
> 
> Over the months the construction faults on the Tribute have been a bit of a joke but this is down right neglect. The 6 screws used to fasten the TV mount to the Van are less than 1/2 inch long and screwed into chip board. Eventhough the panel has been reinforced to take screws twice the length the fitter has made the decision to use the normal short ones.
> 
> ...


hi 
on my tribute 650 the tv bracket came as a loose item for me to fix if needed , i note you say your walls are chipboard mine are plywood maybe some changes have been made ,i have been suprised how well it is peforming after reading about others faults with the tributes ,i have had a lot more faults with more expensive coachbuilts ,for the price i think they are a great van but like any home will always need some repairs lets hope this is the last problem you have.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like a cowboy job!! 
I have used 6mm nuts and bolts together with a substantial 4mm alloy backing plate on a similar fitting.
Regards
Roger


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Good point Roger, I have now fitted a backing plate, will be doing 700 miles this weekend so I will see if it manages to stay up !

Will be trying out the New Ducato Fiamma external window covers as expecting some low temps on a night, saying that, its like summer this morning here in North Yorks. but will be in Kent this evening.

Offline now till next week. 
Cheers Paul


----------

